# A question for Hank, as well as everyone here....



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A thought occurred to me while reading the Midwest slot show thread, and while I posted the idea there, it's bound to get lost in the shuffle. 

A lot of you guys that go to the slot shows have a hard time finding each other. Too many faces, not everyone knows everyone. Would it be feasible, and how much interest would there be in an official Hobbytalk T shirt? There are plenty of sites that can inexpensively make up shirts with the HT logo on it. This will not only help with members finding each other when out at shows and such, but also attract new people to the site. Is there any interest in this idea???


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would support this idea, I think it's great ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd be in for one. Or two. Or 40 billion....ok, not that many...but still I'd be down for a few.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I like the idea. But hate orange so the navy blue tshirt with the HT logo would actually be a cool tshirt!! How bout screen nemaes on em too?? 

I say yay. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, logo on the front and site http on the back. individual names/IDs runs into way too much money. but you could take yours to a local embroiderer and have it done on your own time. I'm voting Pink with a breast pocket!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Why can't we just wear the HT hats that we got, that's what they supposed to be for. :hat::dude:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

........................were...........................


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The black HT caps are great! HT Racing team in front w/tri color flames
on left side.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't wear hats. I have hair :dude:


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I don't wear hats. I have hair :dude:


*OMG ! Now THAT is F U N N Y ! :thumbsup:*


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I don't wear hats. I have hair :dude:


I do too, just not growing on the top of my head...


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

There are already hats? Where can I obtain one? I don't have an HT hat. 

Oh, and I too have hair, but sometimes I like wearing hats.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't have a Hobby Talk Hat. I don't think that I have ever seen one at a show, or any where else for that matter. My vote would be for a Pin to wear on whatever hat or shirt you want to skinny up under! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

partspig said:


> I don't have a Hobby Talk Hat. I don't think that I have ever seen one at a show, or any where else for that matter. My vote would be for a Pin to wear on whatever hat or shirt you want to skinny up under! :thumbsup:


I like the pin idea a lot!!!!!!


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Great topic! whatever everyone decides on...I am in and will particiapate :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about a patch?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Orange overalls with a pin and a hat!!! We can spot each other from miles away!! Seriously though, we can I see a pic of the hats? I'd buy a T-shirt Joe!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Orange overalls with a pin and a hat!!! We can spot each other from miles away!! Seriously though, we can I see a pic of the hats? I'd buy a T-shirt Joe!


Ok I really lol :jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds to me like it would be a winner!! I myself was also thinking a navy blue shirt with an orange printed logo on the front, and the web add'y on back. I passed on the hat offer when it came up (limited time only) as I can't stand wearing them. I just have too much hair to even try. I'll poke around a few sites and see what I can come up with. I know there are places where you can upload your chosen image and have it printed on just about anything. I wouldn't mind drinking my coffee from a Hobbytalk coffee mug, while wearing my Hobbytalk T shirt and PJ bottoms.....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sounds good to me.. 

Wes


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I like the idea of a pin or as simple as an ID tag.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I vote for a shirt or PIN...and, like Joe, I don't often wear a hat...:lol:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Marty said:


> I like the idea of a pin or as simple as an ID tag.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


ID tag w/ HT handle works too!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I did a preliminary tee shirt and button mock up. Buttons are cheap. A 1" button with the HT logo and URL comes out to about 2.00 each. T shirts are a different story. For some reason, perhaps because of the darker colors needing a higher quality silk screen, shirts cost a lot more. I estimate about 20.00 for a light color, and upwards of 26.00 for blues, etc. Bulk pricing does drop the per shirt cost, but they would all have to be ordered in a one shot deal. 

I'm just beginning to look, and we really haven't received Hank's blessing or know of his interest yet. He might have a handy source for shirts where he got the hats. Of course, hats are one size fits all and way less stress than S, M, L, XL, 2XL, etc. I'm sure there's better pricing for shirts than than what I've found so far... Still looking...

I would also need a nod from Hank before the official set up, and need a higher resolution HT Logo so they'd look pretty...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I still think that a pin or name tag would be the way to go, for cheapness sake. If it turns out to be a name tag, you could have the Hobby Talk Logo on it and they could be personalized with everyone's Hobby Talk handle. Best thing is they would be cheap and easy to make. :thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't wear shirts so thats out. I don't have much hair left so I cannot afford to lose any more by wearing a hat.

I do have a name but the name tag sounds cheezy 

I guess the only thing left for me would be a pin. Now I just need to get a chest to pin it on.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> I don't wear shirts so thats out. I don't have much hair left so I cannot afford to lose any more by wearing a hat.
> 
> I do have a name but the name tag sounds cheezy
> 
> ...


Roflmao!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How bout a Tattoo?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> How bout a Tattoo?


On the forehead or Neck? :freak:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Split the difference AND stand out in a croud...*

for only $12.95 too.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very stylish!

Didnt you feature this design concept in the HT Willys buildoff?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Got Hat?*

Here is a picture of me in my HT hat...










Bob...I like the idea of a shirt but, any HT Garb will do...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Show us your mug!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*O.K. here it is...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Show us your mug!!!!!!












Bob...not a coffee drinker...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm thinking "HT" in an Ash Wednesday style deal on the forehead.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Mornin:
I have an idea that hasn't been proposed. How bout an iron on transfer that you could put on your favorite color tshirt or sweatshirt Possibly a downloadable link that each person could print thier own transfer? Or several so you could do a short sleeve tshirt for warm weather and a sweater for colder climates and evan a long sleeve tshirt for inbetween? I think we could all suck it up for a day and fly our colors. By the way Hobby Lobby has tshirts ratehr well priced, In fact we should hit them up as an associate sponser since they get a lot of our money. say 20% off Hobby talk tshirt buyers?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's another option too. Need to look into the iron on transfer thing... Buttons are cheap and easy enough to do, but hard to pick out in a crowd. Good for vendors at a show, but not as effective with slot show shoppers finding each other. 

P.S. That propeller beanie would not only stand out, but also might provide some propulsion too.. You would have to print "UGH" on the visor to really make it happen though.. :tongue:


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*was playing, what do you think?*

http://www.customink.com/designs/ho...46120&cm_mmc=hotlink-_-2-_-Body_txt-_-button1


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks great!!! Way better than what I cobbled together really quick.. The same deal remains. The per cost is big (about 28.00 each) if ordered individually. The price drops substantially when bulk orders are placed. I think 100 XL shirts come out to about 11.00 each. Now if we could get that logo, URL and the stuff on the front done in iron on transfers, we could make our own really cheap. I had a Dr's app't today and didn't get a chance to search much...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Bob...not a coffee drinker...zilla



Hahaha so thats where my old tooth brush went huh??


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I know I'm jumping in a little late... but how about a thick gold chain with an over-sized HT logo on end, 80's rapper style. With the price of gold only going up.. it could be considered an investment. 

I'm in for a couple of T-shirts. I really like the look of that hat too. 

-RR


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

pickeringtondad said:


> http://www.customink.com/designs/ho...46120&cm_mmc=hotlink-_-2-_-Body_txt-_-button1


Awesome :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

*Ok*

Morning:
Ok I clicked on the link and it opened up the site and there was n option to print.... Why not go to Walmart or wherever and get teh transfers sheets and print our own out?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think you need permission first.

From the TOS:

HobbyTalk® is a Registered Trademark of Martingale Internet Technologies Ltd.
All other logos and trademarks on this site are property of their respective owner.
Copyright (c) 1997-2010 Martingale Internet Technologies Ltd. No use without permission.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And this is why I was looking for Hank's blessing first!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

It is the same all over Slotcarman. Some guys just can't read the whole thread before opening their mouth and inserting a size nine or whatever!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are our screen names copyrighted too???

Im just gonna make me a NTxSlotCars shirt, in case ya'll ever have a show in Texas.


----------

